# 98 Altima Hesitation Fixed



## jmacho (Aug 20, 2004)

I wanted to post this for forum readers who may have experienced hesitation driveability problems similar to my earlier post.

After some research, I found that the MAF sensor is known to cause problems and found an inexpensive fix rather than the big bucks to replace it. I removed the MAF (in housing) and throughly cleaned the wire element and metal supports using an electrical contact cleaner (leaves no residue or film) being careful not to hold the spray can too close to the wire for fear of damaging it (shoots a powerful spray). It worked and no more intermittent hesitation problem. It appears the thin wire element can build up a slight film due to the microscopic particles that go through the filter element. This can be a real problem for those of you who use a performance oil impregated filter- oil deposits can build up over time on the MAF wire element.


----------

